# World Goose results



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Just thought I'd post up the results from all the contests in Maryland this past weekend. Congrats to Wade and all the other winners and top finishers.

WORLD GOOSE

Wade Walling 785 GK
Sean Hammock 778 Foiles
Forrest Carpenter 776 Grounds
Cody Hopps 775 Foiles
Mitch Hughes 773 Bay Country

Mason Dixon Jr Duck

Robbie Iverson 791 RNT
Jake Steppe 777 RNT
Kile Jones 774 Zink
Aaron Gale 769 RNT
Tyler Golt 767 Foiles

World Goose Jr

Kile Jones 787 Zink
Robbie Iverson 785 Grounds
Jake Steppe 776 Grounds
Nick O'Donnell 773 Bay Country
John Walls 771 Grounds

Mason DIxon Regional

Kent Cullum 782 Echo
Slayton Gearin 781 RNT
Trevor Shanahan 775 RNT
Tommie Dale 763 Allan Blevins NC
Tim Grounds 746 Grounds

World Live Duck

Kent Cullum 794 Echo
Mitch Hughes 782 RNT
Trevor Shanahan 778 T292 Mac Island
Hunter Grounds 778 T289 Grounds
Sean Hammock 773 FOiles

World Live Goose

Scott Threinen 788 Grounds
Josh Neuwiller 779 Mann
Mitch Hughes 778 Bay Country
Forrest Carpenter 777 Grounds
Hunter Grounds 776 Grounds

Full score cards can be found here: http://forums.callingducks.com/showthread.php?t=9836


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

3 years in a row now Big Sean has taken 2nd.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Foiles didn't do to hot,

Thatta way Kile Jones!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats Threinen! MN Represent!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> 3 years in a row now Big Sean has taken 2nd.


I was sure he would take it home this year. I'm not a big Foiles fan, but there's no denying the Big Sean is one of the best in the world. I was also expecting Threinen to be top five.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > 3 years in a row now Big Sean has taken 2nd.
> ...


 Me too! Thought Sean woulda took it. That was my bet. Wade must have kicked it down this past year.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No denying Wade was due.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

What is this event i'v never heard of it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is the World Goose Calling Championship Competion. You can click one of these links and find out more info.



> Hello!
> 
> Can you believe that we are only 4 short weeks away from the World Championship Calling Contests at the Waterfowl Festival????
> For rules, registration forms, previous champions, etc.
> ...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I really never pay too much attention to the comps. But these guys are definitely the cream of the crop.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Kent Cullum is crazy on a duck call and i thought Threinen woulda won both cuz didnt Hunter Grounds "retire" from the World Goose Contest since he won it like 3 times in 5 years


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> No denying Wade was due.


Thats true! I blew in a contest with him and he was good but did not use the sick stuff he normally uses. Just really did not impress me last time. But I would love to hear his routine now. Bet its pretty amazing!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Kent Cullum is crazy on a duck call and i thought Threinen woulda won both cuz didnt Hunter Grounds "retire" from the World Goose Contest since he won it like 3 times in 5 years


Hunter was forced to retire after his third win. Hunter and Tim Grounds, as well as Josh Neuwiller, Keith Mcgowan, and Tim Covey are all retired from the contest because they have won it three times.

I'm assuming they do this to prevent someone from dominating it every single year. It wouldn't be much fun if the same person won it 10 years in a row. There would also be a lot fewer people willing to participate if they knew it was hopeless.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> Flight Cancelled said:
> 
> 
> > Kent Cullum is crazy on a duck call and i thought Threinen woulda won both cuz didnt Hunter Grounds "retire" from the World Goose Contest since he won it like 3 times in 5 years
> ...


I think what Flight Cancelled was getting at was that Hunter Called in the World Live Goose, but that is a different contest. Can't remember if they do a Champ of Champions like they do in the World Duck.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

They used to do a champion of champions, but I don't know if they are going to do one now or not. What happened to the International Invitational and the Winchester World Open? They still have some of the qualifying events for the I.I. like IWA, do they even put on that contest anymore? It is kind of seems like no one will ever be able to replicate Kelly Powers triple crown because none of those contests are even running anymore except the worlds.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Kelly Powers is the man nobody could replicate what he did.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Can't remember if they do a Champ of Champions like they do in the World Duck.


They used to. That's why Powers has only one title. He won world's and won Champion of Champions the following year. If he hadn't done that...he would have won it 3 years in a row. That guy is unreal.

Maybe they stopped doing it. I know at Stuttgart it's become somewhat of a joke. Guys won't try in it until they win 3 and are forced into retirement. "3-time world champ" sounds more impressive than "world champ and champion of champions."

Didn't Threinen take 2nd place 3 years in a row too? That guy needs to win it. IMO he's hands down the best goose caller who's never won it.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> Didn't Threinen take 2nd place 3 years in a row too? That guy needs to win it. IMO he's hands down the best goose caller who's never won it.


Amen brother.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> Didn't Threinen take 2nd place 3 years in a row too? That guy needs to win it. IMO he's hands down the best goose caller who's never won it.


Don't sell yourself short Joneser!


----------

